# Mountain Mix organic soil



## mountain man (Jul 4, 2012)

13 cf (99 gallons) of good organic soil
2 cf of rice hulls
50 lbs worm castings
12 cups soybean meal
18 cups alfalfa meal 
9 lbs bone meal
5 lbs fish meal
18 cups pulverized agricultural limestone  (lime)
3 lbs epsom salts
5 lbs rock phosphate
6 lbs azomite
2.5 oz's humic acid concentrate
6 lbs kelp meal
10 lbs green sand
8 lbs Epsoma plant-tone (bio-tone)
2 lbs seabird guano
2 cups potash _
1/2 cup __Mycorrhiza
1/2 cup micro nutrients (trace elements)
1 cup molasses
15 gallons ph'd water
_
  This is how it all looks. The last one is a nesting Loon with baby !


----------



## Hick (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank Mm!!!  that's what I'm talkin' 'bout.. :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2012)

copied and saved 

thanks mm


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Mountain man I add your mix the the soil mixes sticky


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2012)

Is this a super soil? Do you buffer this? If so the ratio would be nice so people dont burn their plants to death like your experience with NC's mix.  Or are you going straight into this mix?


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 14, 2012)

What is this dudes issue? Thats a fairly straight forward question. Do you buffer or not?


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 14, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ozzydiodude again.


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 14, 2012)

LOL, I think he ment STFU to the "sticky part"..buuttt
I'm super high too and could be taking it wrong.. 
sup guys/gals ?

Ahh i wish to grow fully organic someday


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 14, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> .......Ahh i wish to grow fully organic someday



Its the only way to grow, IMO. Come to the dark side, bubba......


----------



## mountain man (Jul 14, 2012)

Always buffer a hot mix !  The 50 %  ratio (half a container) seems to work pretty good.  And, never put seedlings or cuttings directly into mix.


----------



## Hick (Jul 14, 2012)

Jimmy Buffer?? ......:bolt:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mountain Man, no where in this post do you say its a Super Soil. That is why I asked.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Aug 9, 2012)

nice, fellas!!  Thanks for the added info!


----------



## mountain man (Sep 8, 2012)

All i can say about this soil is WOW  !


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 8, 2012)

wow what.....


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 8, 2012)

Im pretty sure the "wow"  means he's getting good results. Thought that was kinda obvious...


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 8, 2012)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 8, 2012)

WOW!!  Seems kinda useless without some pics.


----------



## mountain man (Sep 11, 2012)

Too funny, i have absolutely NOTHING to prove...........


----------



## Hick (Sep 11, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Too funny, i have absolutely NOTHING to prove...........


:confused2:... now you're dropping in boasting, why wouldn't you bother to verify your claims??   
T'was you that resurrected the thread, bumped it to the top, "re-kindled" the fire...


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## mountain man (Sep 13, 2012)

Hick is a loser......


----------



## mountain man (Sep 13, 2012)

Far from a moderator, more like an instigator !!!   Get a job pal


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2012)

:cry: lol...:baby: now my feewing are all hurt

...more unsubstantiated claims..


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 13, 2012)

MM is the biggest joke i have seen on this forum. You sir, need to get a life.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 13, 2012)

mm guy may be quite the complete douche bag---but when it came to put up the soil---that he did


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2012)

Hick, do you want me to beat him up?


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 13, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> mm guy may be quite the complete douche bag---but when it came to put up the soil---that he did



I can browse the web all day coming up with endless options for soil mixes. He did not however show his results. For all we know they shriveled up and died from a number of causes.


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 13, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Is this a super soil? Do you buffer this? If so the ratio would be nice so people dont burn their plants to death like your experience with NC's mix.  Or are you going straight into this mix?



You know, if you start looking at amounts/cf between this mix and NC's, MM's mix is much hotter than NC's.

NC's mix didn't burn up MM's plants.  MM burnt up MM's plants with operator error.

ROSIE: You go girl!:hubba: 

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 13, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hick, do you want me to beat him up?



I'll help!


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 13, 2012)

"Ain't no mountain high enough" for MM to hide if you 2 get after him.:holysheep: 

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2012)

That's right Wetdog. Good to see you, as always.


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> mm guy may be quite the complete douche bag---but when it came to put up the soil---that he did


that he did OS, and I credited him for it(see post #2) I also _"moderated"/deleted/edited_ *10* instigative posts from various members (4 of which were by Mm) in an attempt to keep it an informative and educational thread. Mountain man was the only one that refused to keep it civil. 
  Thanks to all for their input....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2012)

My word MM, get over yourself.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 14, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> that he did OS, and I credited him for it(see post #2) I also _"moderated"/deleted/edited_ *10* instigative posts from various members (4 of which were by Mm) in an attempt to keep it an informative and educational thread. Mountain man was the only one that refused to keep it civil.
> Thanks to all for their input....



hey brother---i know the score and saw what you did---you never have to defend yourself here---some peeps just get a little woody if they can stir the pot with their bad energy---if i could have zapped him myself---i would have---but that's why you get paid the big bux---we all know you are a stand up guy---keep up the good work 


and drft---you too were absolutely correct in anybodys ability to pick mixes off the net and post---guess i never thought somebody would do that cause there was nothing to gain from it---didn't make sense to me---tough for me not to give peeps the benefit of the doubt before they screw up---it all could have ended real quick like if he didn't start slinging his crap and posted up the plants as quick as he posted the mix

you all have a :stoned: day eace: and much respect to the 2 of you


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 14, 2012)

:cool2: Thanks Orange. Never meant to stoke the fire.


----------

